# Guatemala - One Photo Per Post



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ Thanks Jan! kay:*

A canyon in San Felipe Castle, Rio Dulce, Izabal department.* _Built for reject the pirate attacks in colonial times._









*by Semio in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

_Oh, Yeah! More Tikal!_ 

*A Building in Central Acropolis, by Semio:*









*by Semio in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*City Hall, "Palacio del Ayuntamiento", in Antigua Guatemala:*









*by Semio in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*A Pelicans over Monterrico! *









*by Semio in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Livingston, Izabal* _, in Atlantic coast, at north of Guatemala._ 









*by Semio in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Monterrico, mangrove threes at the sunset in the canal*, _Pacific Coast._








*by Semio in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

_*Antigua*... this days!_









*by Phossil in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Reforma 10*_, at Avenida de la Reforma, zona 10 in Guatemala City:_









*by Ifig*​


----------



## CdC (Nov 25, 2007)

*Panoramic of the zone 14 and "La Aurora" International Airport, Guatemala City*

Move >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Inside the Coban's Cathedral*_, before start the procession of Jesuchrist Funeral, last Good Friday_



CdC said:


> *Photo by CdC*​


----------



## CdC (Nov 25, 2007)

*Fortune Wheel, Miraflores Mall, zone 11, Guatemala City*


----------



## CdC (Nov 25, 2007)

*The Calvary Church, Cobán city.*


----------



## CdC (Nov 25, 2007)

*View of Agua Volcano and "San Pedro" Church, La Antigua Guatemala.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*A street in Xelaju *



CdC said:


> *por Misael López
> Flickr.com*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Last Good Thursday in Constitution Square (Central Park), Guatemala City, the procession of "Candelaria":*









*by Sevilla ciudad city (Fernando Barillas Santa Cruz) in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*La Merced, Antigua Guatemala:*



ChapinUrbano said:


> *por ChapinUrbano*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Petexbatun River, in El Peten department. *









*by Jespacan in Flickr
todos los derechos del autor*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*In Petexbatun River, "Caribe" EcoLodge in Sayaxche. *









*by Jespacan in Flickr
todos los derechos del autor*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Maya's Ball court marker in Cancuen, near Passion River in El Peten:*









*by Greg W in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Maya's Ball court marker in Cancuen city, Cancuen is a very important archaeological site in Passion River basin at the low land of Maya civilization:*









*by Frederic Perron-Welch in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Another important city of Mayas in Low Lands, "Ceibal"*, _knowing in English like *Seibal*. Near Sayaxche and Passion River course, had more than 500 structures, including the only circular observatory in Mayas sites._









*by Ceila51 in Flickr*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Tikal Futura in Guatemala City:*









*by Ceila51 in Flickr*​


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Torre del Reformador, Guatemala City*


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Main entrance, International Airport "La Aurora", Guatemala City.*


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Agua (water), Fuego (fire) and Acatenango Volcanoes, view from town of Ciudad Vieja, departamento of Sacatepéquez.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Detail of a Stella in Ceibal:*









*by leivischem in flikr*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*A tree near Ceibal!
*








*by Alkainel en Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*A zoomorphic stone in Quirigua, Izabal:*









*by alkainel in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua Guatemala...*



//MUSTANG// said:


> Calle Ancha de los Herreros, La Antigua Guatemala.
> Viernes Santo, 2 abril 2010.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Tikal...*









*by alkainel in flickr/CC*​


----------



## Luis80 (Dec 28, 2005)

^^nice pics...


----------



## Luis80 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Volcano Pacaya, Escuintla, Guatemala*


----------



## Luis80 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Lake Atitlan*


----------



## Luis80 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Guatemalas southern Coast, view of the Pacific ocean...*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ Guatemala have this marked contrast... I like it! I love it! 

Thanks Luis! kay:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Nationa Palace at the Constitution Square in Guatemala City.*









*by Oscar Mota in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Metropolitan Cathedral:*









*by Oscar Mota in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*La Antigua Guatemala during Holy Week, full of smoke from the incense burned before the religious procession pass by carrying amazing images of Jesus Christ and the Virgin Mary.


Cathedral of San José, La Antigua Guatemala. Procession of the Virgin of the Solitude.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Santa Delfina de Signe, at "El Zapote", Zona 2 in Guatemala City:*









*by Alexis687 in Flickr
Todos los derechos del Autor.*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Lachua Lagoon in Lachua National Park*









*by ThomasKtscherei in Flickr
Todos los derechos del autor.-*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Capuchina's Convent Patio:*









*by onepercolated in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Quirigua, Izabal. *_Altar Zoomorph P. Mayan date 9.18.5.0.0, 4 Ahau 13 Cej. 13 September 795 CE._ 









*by ShutterSparks at Flicker*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Quirigua, Izabal department, World Heritage Site:*









*by ShutterSparks at Flicker*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Culture National Palace, receptions room, Guatemala City:*









*by leo.prie.to in flickrs/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Culture National Palace, hallway.*_This building was made with green rocks._









*by leo.prie.to in flickrs/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Miguel Angel Asturias Cultural Center, the Great Theater in Guatemala City:*



Ifig said:


>


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*EcoHotel near La Candelaria Caves, Alta Verapaz department:*









*by Andrea Quixtán in flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Fuego (Fire) and Acatenango Volcanos:*









*by Javier Ruata in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Colonial fountain in Antigua Guatemala:*









*by RobertoUrrea in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Wow, the National Palace of Culture is amazing. Thanks.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The Acatenango Volcano snowcapped today!* _It's an uncommon image._









*by ChapinUrbano*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Semuc Champey, Alta Verapaz deparment:*









*by gura eyal in flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Flores Island, the actual capital of El Peten department;*_ old Tayasal (Tah Itza), capital of Maya Itzaes, was the last bastion in America against the spanish conquest. Defeated in 13 of march of 1697. It's an island in the middle of Peten Itzá Lake.
_









*by gura eyal in flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*National Palace of Culture.*









_by mrgarin in flickr/CC_​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Temple of the Double Headed Serpent*








*by Bitxi in Flickr/CC*​
*Temple IV is the highest building at Tikal and the tallest in the entire Maya region until the discovery of La Danta in El Mirador Basin! * _At 64 m (212 feet) high, it towers over the Peten jungle. Yax Kin, who came to the throne on December 12th, 734 A.D, built it. _

_Archaeologists believe he is buried here. Archaeologists estimate that 250,000 cubic yards of stone went into its construction! The ruler would have called upon the 60,000+ inhabitants of Tikal and the surrounding area to contribute to the building process, perhaps paying a labor tax. _


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The lobby of the great theater at the Miguel Angel Asturias Cultural Center in Guatemala City:*

*Collage*








*by Ifig*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Sunset in Rio Dulce, Izabal:*









*by DonGato in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Hotel Hacienda Tijax
Ecolodge & Marina *









*by DonGato in Flickr/CC*​
*Hotel Hacienda TIjax is located at the heart of the Rio Dulce*_, jewel of the Izabal Region in Guatemala. Our ecolodge provides accomodations right in the center of Rio Dulce, where you'll find a close contact with nature and wildlife.
_


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Rio Dulce, Izabal:*









*by DonGato in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Castillo San Felipe de Lara on the Rio Dulce in Guatemala.*









*by ShutterSparks in Flickr/CC*​_
"This is a fortress that was originally built in 1595 to protect the entrance to Lago Izabal from pirate attacks. During its life it has was destroyed and rebuilt several times."_


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic of La Antigua and very nice and interesting Xetulul Tematic Park. Regards.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Izabal:*









*by DonGato in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Colors Sawdust for Christmas or Holly Week, a tradition in Guatemala:*









*by RobertoUrrea in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Esquipulas, Chiquimula department, the Basilica of "Cristo Negro":*









*by Derick Leony in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Town Square and main church of San Juan del Obispo, Antigua Guatemala, Sacatepéquez.
*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ Excelente view of the first seat of Fray Francisco Marroquin, the first Bishop of Central America. Now it's a museum, isn't it?


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Yes, a Museum now, just the convent behind, not the church.*


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Natural Pools of Semuc Champey and Cahabón River, Lanquín, Alta Verapaz.

View from the mirador on top of the hill. One hour hiking from the natural pools.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

CdC said:


> *Avenida de Las Américas
> Por Rodrigo García Valdizan
> Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> ...


*One of the most important and marvelous Avenues in Guatemala City.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*A view from Puerto Quetzal at the Pacific Shore of Agua, Fuego and Acatenango Volcanos, 100 km. away...*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice landscape and awesome the natural pools. Regards.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ Thank you, Jan! kay: 

*Amatique Bay Resort at Puerto Barrios, Izabal department. The Caribeann beach of Guatemala.*









*by LuisLopezSiloe in Flickr
Todos los derechos reservados.*​


----------



## Invein (Sep 28, 2008)

Muy lindas fotos y que paisajes!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

^^Gracias! kay: *

Sunset in Monterrico, Guatemala's Pacific Shore:*









*by MoraKe in Flickr/CC *​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful country! :cheers:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ Thanks! kay:

*Catedral Metropolitana de Santiago de Guatemala *_(Saint James of Guatemala Metropolitan Cathedral)_*, in Guatemala City:*









*foto por RobertoUrrea en Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Jacarandas at Central Park, Antigua Guatemala:*









*by Rudy Giron for AntiguaDailyPhoto.com in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Monterrico is beautiful, a paradise.*


----------



## lerolerocr (Apr 20, 2009)

Espectaculares fotos... posiblemente mi thread favorito de Guatemala. Me encantan especialmente las de mi zona favorita de la Ciudad de los Árboles (Guatemala para los que no saben): Semuc Champey y las de Petén...

Sigan adelante!


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome Guatemala! kay:. Very impressive the pic of the Agua's Volcano.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful the Jacarandas at Central Park in Antigua, sincerely spectacular. Regards.*


----------



## chapin908 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll leave you guys with some pictures i enjoyed of the Chixoy Electric Dam and its reservoir. Note the aridness of the region. Enjoy!



Chapi said:


> *Disculpen si me salgo un poco del tema pero ahora que la encontre lo posteo antes que se pierda.. espero sepan disculparme..!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Este Tunel es el que conduce a la Planta en la Represa Chixoy..*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Temple V at Tikal; Silvanus P. Morley named "Tikal" the ruins of this great mayan city, means "Lugar de las voces". But the original name was "Mutul" or "Yax Mutul"... "El Nudo"(The Node), maybe for the point where that placed, in the middle of crossroads and rivers.*









*by robrinkmann in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

_Sorry, but I really love Tikal, so harmonic! _*The Temple I:*









*by robrinkmann in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The view from the top of Temple IV:*









*by robrinkmann in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## Luis80 (Dec 28, 2005)

^^impressive pics of Tikal CF


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ Thanks Luis! kay: Congrats to robrinkmann for all this exellent pictures! 

*Now, take a look of The Agua Volcano from the south side!*










*by mehjg in flickr/CC*​


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Ojalá algún día vaya a Chemuc Sampey!!


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ No te lo podés perder! Además, no es muy lejos desde Honduras.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

yo sé jaja estoy esperando que me paguen mi primer sueldo de $10,000!! Cuando los tenga me voy por allá ^^


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Plaza de la Constitución "Constitution Square" at Historic Center, Zona 1, Guatemala City. Photograpy by Gervaldez.*



gervaldez said:


>


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Mixco Viejo:*









*by Guillermogg in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful landscapes and architecture, nice thread kay:.


----------



## CdC (Nov 25, 2007)

*Peace Sculpture*










*This is also al fountain, in the city's sector called "Civic Center" On the background you can see the National Theater. *

*Photo by 100Wasser*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow! A really nice pic! Thanks!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua Guatemala, La Union water and laundry tank.*



CdC said:


> Tanque la Unión
> 09-05-2010​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*International Bank Tower at Avenida de la Reforma, Guatemala City.*



Ifig said:


> *una excelente toma del banco internacional por kikab.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*La Antigua Guatemala*


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Laguna de Ayarza, small lake located on the east side of the country.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City:*



Ifig said:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Finca Filadelfia, Antigua Guatemala:



> *by RodrigoGarciaValdizan (RodigoFoto) in Flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados
> no usar con fines comerciales*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Zona 10, Guatemala City*
*by Pintar*



Pintar said:


> Les dejo una foto sobre los cambios que se están terminando en el Skyline de la Diagonal 6 de la Zona 10.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City, International Bank at Avenida de la Reforma! By Rodrigo Garcia Valdizan.*



CdC said:


> *Rodrigo García Valdizan
> Todos los derechos reservados*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Guatemala City:



CdC said:


> *Skyline, zona 10
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

The Pacaya Volcano:



> *Foto de Guaguy en Flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados.*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The Pacaya Volcano*, this photo was taken the last June 7:



> *Por ScavyM en flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados.*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Multimedica Building* at Zona 15, Guatemala City:



> *by IFIG*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*El Reformador Tower*, 7ma. Avenida, Guatemala City:



> *By MiQué in Flickr
> All Rights Reserved.*​


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Volcanoes Fuego and Acatenango (from left to right), view from the city of La Antigua Guatemala.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Pacaya Volcano! New Crater.*



> *Fotos por ScavyM en Flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados.*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Parking Tower at Zone 1 in Guatemala City:*



Ifig said:


> *la torre de estacionamiento.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Fuego and Acatenango Volcano:*



> *Por HablaGuate en Flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*New lava flow at Pacaya Volcano:*



> *Fotos por Jose Goncas en Flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados.*​


Look the cars and the people! :nuts:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Post Office, actually Metropolitan Cultural Center.*



> *Fotos por oooloyBosori en Flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados.*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Post Office, actually Metropolitan Cultural Center.*



> *Fotos por oooloyBosori en Flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados.*​


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Excelent display! The country where the land rages and where people can enjoy these great historic buildings.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The South Side of Pacaya Volcano. The most recent lava flow, three weeks after the eruption.*



> *por ScavyM en Flickr
> Todos los derechos Reservados.*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Xelaju Cathedral, the old facade, Quetzaltenango*









*by Harry Diaz in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Quetzaltenango Municipal Theater, left facade:*









*by RobertoUrrea in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Roma Theater at the Historic Center of Xelajú, Quetzaltenango, the second large city in Guatemala:*









*by RobertoUrrea in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*A beautiful place down the river, near the King Marcos Caves (Cuevas del Rey Marcos), Alta Verapaz:*









*By Fernando Reyes Palencia in Flickr/CC (HDR)*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*A little traditional shack in the mountains at the road to Uspantá, El Quiche:*









*by Lon&Queta in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Sacapulas Church, El Quiché:*









*By AmaretoCR in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Sacapulas Church is very nice and I like the architecture of the Roma Theater. That river is extremely good. Regards.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*San Pedro Pinula, Jalapa, Central Park:*



> *by Lobo2012 in Flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados.*​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic of San Pedro Pinula. Regards.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Monument to the Central America Independence Leaders and Zona Viva Skyline in Guatemala City, by Arquielder:*



arquielder said:


>


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Zona 10, Guatemala City, by Arquielder:



arquielder said:


> Desde Murano.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The new Interamericas World Financial Center and Las Margaritas Gerencial Center in Zona 10, by Arquielder:*



arquielder said:


>


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love the Zona 10, has a interesting skyline indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Lovely pics of Guatemala and it's development.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua fragment* by Rudy Girón:









*by Rudy Giron for AntiguaDailyPhoto.com in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Finca Filadelfia, water tank, Antigua Guatemala* by Rudy Girón:









*by Rudy Giron for AntiguaDailyPhoto.com in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Finca Filadelfia, water tank, Antigua Guatemala* by Rudy Girón:









*by Rudy Giron for AntiguaDailyPhoto.com in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Water Volcano peak:*









*by Rudy Giron for AntiguaDailyPhoto.com in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua's Saint Joseph Cathedral:*









*by Rudy Giron for AntiguaDailyPhoto.com in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Las Capuchinas Ruins Stairway, Antigua Guatemala:*









*by Rudy Girón for AntiguaDailyPhoto.com /CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua at the gates with Fuego and Acatenango Volcanos*, by ChapinUrbano:



ChapinUrbano said:


> *
> 
> De ayer en la mañana, bellísimo.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

One sight is not enogh when you look this wonder...









*Por Consuelo Goeppinger in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Second view, of *TIKAL*:









*Por Consuelo Goeppinger in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City, partial view*, from El Mirador de Carr. a El Salvador.









*Por Consuelo Goeppinger in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*La Reunion Antigua Golf Resort,* near Antigua Guatemala, in the side of Fuego and Acatenango Volcanos:









*Por Consuelo Goeppinger in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Biheaded Sneak Temple in Tikal, second most taller strupture in maya land from behind of La Danta in El Mirador Basin:*









*por AvianPursuits
todos los derechos reservados*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

The Ipala Volcano:



> *by Ben Beiske in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*San Francisco Church, Guatemala City:*



> *by Ben Beiske en Flickr/CC*​


----------



## Vicente lopez (Jul 5, 2010)

No cabe duda que mi pais tiene grandes bellezas naturales, si tienen la oportunidad de visitarlo no lo dude.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Nuestra Señora del Socorro chapel at Metropolitan Cathedral, Guatemala City:*









*by BenBeiske in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Constitucion Square, Guatemala City Central Park:*









*by BenBeiske in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Diagonal 6, Zona 10:









*by Phossil en Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Jumay Volcano, Jalapa, Guatemala:









*by xiroro en flickr
all right reserved*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Jalapa









*by xiroro en flickr
all right reserved*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan Lake and San Pedro Volcano:
*








*by nellyagain in flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Peten Itza Lake and Flores Island in El Peten department:*









*by nellyagain in flickr/CC*​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing Tikal as always and nice pics. Regards.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Convento de Santa Clara, Antigua Guatemala:*









*by PAL1970 in flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Hunahpu Volcano:









*por DaveWilsonPhotography in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Captain's Palace, Antigua Guatemala:
*








*por DaveWilsonPhotography in Flickr/CC*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Zona 14, Guatemala City:



CdC said:


> *Europlaza World Business Center*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Hotel Barceló Guatemala City, zona 9:*



> *Barceló Hotels & Resorts en Flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Aguateca, an ancient maya city in La Pasion River Basin, El Peten:*



> *por jnissa en Flickr
> todos los derechos reservados*​


​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Castillo de San Felipe del Golfo o San Felipe de Lara, Rio Dulce, Izabal:*









por *ax2groin* en flickr/ CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Near Lanquin, Alta Verapaz:*









por meszter24 en Flickr, todos los derechos reservados.​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

At Temple V, Tikal:









por *MacClure* en Flickr, todos los derechos reservados.​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

I have no doubt, this is the most beautifull and harmonic pyramid made by humand hands:



C_F said:


> por *anaaldea* en Flickr/CC​


Yesterday's photo!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

One More...









por *anaaldea* en Flickr/CC​
*The Great Jaguar Temple at Tikal, El Peten.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Back of Temple I, the Great Jaguar Pyramid, Tikal:
*








por *flah *en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Rio Dulce* (Sweet River), Izabal:









por *DonGato* / CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The Bridge over Sweet River...*



> por *DonGato* / CC​
> The Rio Dulce bridge is the highest and longest span in Central America. People stop their cars on the bridge and take photos. The view is wonderful.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The Rio Dulce Canyon...*










de *DonGato* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Finca El Paraiso, Izabal:









de *DonGato* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*A rainbow over El Golfete, Rio Dulce, Izabal:*









by ShutterSparks in Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The Rio Dulce Canyon...*










de *ShutterSparks* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## carolyny476 (Aug 30, 2010)

> Finca El Paraiso, Izabal:
> 
> image hosted on flickr
> 
> ...


Great post! It's very nice. Thank you so much for your post.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ kay: 

*Streets of Antigua Guatemala...*










by *madison ford's photography * en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Parque La Unión, Antigua:










por grantf en flickr, todos los derechos reservados​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*La Nueva Guatemala de la Asunción, Guatemala City, Zona 10:*



CdC said:


> *Fotografías por Arturo Saravia
> Todos los Derechos Reservados
> Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*
> 
> ...


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Zona 14 al amanecer:*



CdC said:


> *Fotografías por Arturo Saravia
> Todos los Derechos Reservados
> Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*
> 
> ...


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Cool photo.


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Compañia de Jesús Church, La Antigua Guatemala*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

The great theater of Miguel Angel Asturias Cultural Center, Guatemala City:









por Ben Judge7 en Flickr. todos los derechos reservados​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua and the volcano!*









por *Simpleburger* en Flickr , todos los derechos reservados[/center]


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing picture!


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Guatemala is lovely!!


----------



## wufawangA23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Definitely not spam, and according toWOW Gold a statement from Facebook, to put Entrepreneur Magazine available, it is intentional. "With millions of pages on Facebook, we rely on our automated systems that help us best to categorize asAion Gold fast WOW Gold business or community sites," said a spokesman for Facebook. "As you can imagine, not when sweeping through the pages of this volume our automated system is perfect, and sometimes some pages are miscategorized as community sites." (Note: See the e-mail has its own definition ofMetin2 Yang Facebook friends a community page.) To correct this, Facebook has an appeal that categorize entrepreneurs their pages if they have Facebook's automated system made a mistake helps believe createdKaufen WOW Gold .


----------



## quynhvietnam (Oct 27, 2010)

*Good panorama*



ChapinUrbano said:


> *Ciudad de Guatemala, Guatemala City (Nueva Guatemala de la Asunción), the capital of the republic of Guatemala.
> 
> Skyline of the south part of the city, residential zone named after numbers. This is zone 14.
> 
> ...


Really impressing pic


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

*Sunset. All Saints' Day at Sumpango, Sacatepéquez*:










Giant kites (+20 meters in diameter) show the colorful life of modern Maya people in the Guatemalan highlands. Smaller kites (up to 4 meters) are flown into the sky to join the messages of the living people with the souls of their deads.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*So picturesque and nice. Regards.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*7 Altars, Livingston, Izabal :*









por *robinlejeune* todos los derechos reservados.​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The place looks very nice. Regards.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Metropolitan Cathedral, Guatemala city:*



CdC said:


> *Otra foto de la Catedral Metropolitana*
> 
> Correr>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Amatitlan Lake *, a view from United Nations Park:









de *Ednilson de Leon*, todos los derechos reservados​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua Guatemala:*









por *Adam *todos los derechos reservados​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*San Antonio Palopó*, Atitlán Lake, Solola Department:









por *Stéphane HUGOT* todos los derechos reservados​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*City Hall (Palacio del Ayuntamiento) Palace*, Antigua Guatemala:









por *Adalberto.H.Vega *en flickr/CC​


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

*Volcanoes Agua, Fuego and Acatenango.*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Ruins of San Agustín Church, Antigua Guatemala:*









por *Rudy Girón para AntiguaDailyPhoto.com* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The Fountain in Central Park Antigua Guatemala:*



Ifig said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Calle antigüeña!* Antigua's street:
*


Ifig said:


> by* IFIG*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City:*



CdC said:


> *Fotografìas por VisitGuatemala
> Todos los derechos reservados*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

beautifull guatemala, specialy antigua, the volcanos, and the lakes, well everything is wanderfull, i hope to go there sometime

exellent thread, thx


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*El Templo V, Tikal:*



C_F said:


> por *Piedad Dominguez* todos los derechos reservados​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

C_F said:


> *San Antonio Palopó*, Atitlán Lake, Solola Department:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




beautiful place ......


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Agua, Fuego and Acatenago volcanos*:



CdC said:


> Atardecer de hoy 12 de Diciembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Palacio de los Capitanes, Antigua Guatemala:*



ChapinUrbano said:


> por *ChapinUrbano*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Plaza España, Ciudad de Guatemala:*



> *Foto de Miqué (MiguelAvila) en Flickr
> Todos los derechos reservados del Autor
> Prohibido su uso con fines comerciales*
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mique79/5258859618/sizes/l/in/contacts/
> ...


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Ciudad de Guatemala:*



> *Por MiQué (Miguel Avila)
> Todos los derechos reservados por el autor
> Prohibido su uso con fines comerciales.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mique79/5265962875/sizes/l/in/photostream/*
> ...


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Playa Blanca, Livingston, Izabal:*









por *Walter Rodriguez* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Central Park, Antigua Guatemala:*









por *Walter Rodriguez* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Patio antigüeño, Antigua Guatemala:*









por *Walter Rodriguez* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Palafitos en el Rio Dulce*, Izabal:









por *Walter Rodriguez* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*La Antigua Guatemala, at the gates:
*








por *Geovin Morales* en Flickr/CC​
Saint Brother Pedro de Betancourt monument.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Great Plaza of Tikal, Noth Acropolis at the left, and front El Gran Jaguar: *









por *juanktru* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City:*









por *ronal_leiva* en flikcr, todos los derechos reservados​


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Fantastic shot of Guatemala City!! :cheers:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

kay: 

*Palacio de los Capitanes, Antigua Guatemala:*










por *Rudy Girón para AntiguaDailyPhoto.com* en Flickr/CC
​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

_*"Libre al viento..."*_









por *Rick Galvan* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Garden, Antigua Guatemala:*









por *快樂雲* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Templo V, Tikal:*









por *mesaba* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Pasaje Enriquez, Quetzaltenango (Xelajú):*









por* Harry Diaz* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala Volcanoes*









por *Edgar de León* en Flickr/CC​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Tikal y la Reserva de la Biósfera Maya:*


Guatemala-1957 por archer10 (Dennis), en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*El Gran Jaguar, Templo I de Tikal:*



_DSC0112 por bysapa, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Templo I de Tikal, El Petén: *


_DSC0090 por bysapa, en Flickr​


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Que belleza las pirámides entre la selva, magistral!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

kay: Gracias Lans!

*Atitlán Lake, Sololá:*


CDS_5621 por [CDS] SoHo, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlán Lake:*


CDS_5502 por [CDS] SoHo, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Reserva de la Biósfera Maya. Parque Nacional de Tikal, El Petén, Guatemala:*


CDS_6328 por [CDS] SoHo, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Sunrise in Tikal National Park, silhouette of Temple III:*


CDS_6300 por [CDS] SoHo, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Templo V:*


CDS_6091 por [CDS] SoHo, en Flickr​


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow! Astounding pics!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Plaza de los 7 Templos, Tikal, el Petén:*


CDS_6087 por [CDS] SoHo, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Amanecer en la cima del Volcán Tajumulco:*


Sunrise from Tajumulco summit (13,854ft) por tik_tok, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Quirigua, Izabal:*


Quirigua standing stone por tik_tok, en Flickr​


----------



## xarli (Nov 24, 2009)

:eek2::eek2::eek2: GUATEMALA :drool:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Iglesia de la Merced, Antigua Guatemala:*


1767 por Coke87, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Ruinas del Convento de Santa Clara, Antigua Guatemala:*


Guatemala - July 2011 por Alana McConnon, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Laguna Lachua, Alta Verapaz:*


Los Colores de Lachuá por Coke87, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Juego de Pelota, Iximche:*


El Estadio en una Ciudad por Coke87, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Paseo Cayalá, Guatemala City:*


cayala noche. por Israel Figueroa., en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Magnificent pics from Guatemala, crystal clear waters in Laguna Lachua....:cheers:


----------



## Silvina Padilla (Dec 18, 2010)

beautifull like the south of Mexico


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Christmas in Guatemala City:*


Guatemala celebra Navidad por Arturo Saravia, en Flickr​


----------



## beasttt (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice pictures


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates from Guatemala...:cheers2:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City:*


Amaneciendo con buena vista por Arturo Saravia, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City:*




Sur de ciudad de Guatemala por Arturo Saravia, en Flickr​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

BELAS IMAGENS, RESTAUREM LA ANTIGUA GUATEMALA QUE FICARÁ BELA..


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua Guatemala:*


Hunapu IMG_1885 por Lico43, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> BELAS IMAGENS,* RESTAUREM LA ANTIGUA GUATEMALA* QUE FICARÁ BELA..


Si la Antigua Guatemala fuera restaurada en su totalidad perdería su titulo de Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad. Una de las razones por las cuales se le reconoció fue por las ruinas que simbolizan el haberse detenido un momento en la historia, allá por el 1773. Se pueden intervenir algunas cosas, pero las ruinas deben permanecer! 

*Claustro de la Compañía de Jesús:
*

Convento de la Compañia de Jesús IMG_0966 por Lico43, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan Lake:*


Lac Atitlan por Margerie DAVID, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Basílica de Esquipulas, Chiquimula:*









por *Fredy Salazar* en www.MundoChapin.com​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

C_F said:


> *Guatemala City:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



simply magnificent...kay:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Otra fantástica imagen de Iván Castro, el Templo V de Tikal:*



> Templo V Ciudad Maya Tikal por ivan castro guatemala, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City:*


Long exposure sunset por Arturo Saravia, en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome....:cheers:


----------



## jagiron (Apr 22, 2010)

Atitlan Lake, Sololá Guatemala


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Ciudad de Guatemala, Catedral Metropolitana de Santiago, Primada de Guatemala:*




VIKATOR said:


> *Interior de la Catedral de la Ciudad de Guatemala*
> 
> 
> Camino de Fé. por DrCarlosAMG, en Flickr​


----------



## anaypeter (Mar 26, 2012)

*fotos de guatemala*

here you find many photos from Guatemala:

https://plus.google.com/photos/105751249687587620123/albums


some older here

http://anaypeter.com/


Greetings from Austria

Peter


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

anaypeter said:


> here you find many photos from Guatemala:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/105751249687587620123/albums
> 
> ...


Oh! Beautiful photos, thank you very much!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Temple V of Tikal, the second tallest structure in the city:*


Guatemala-113 por Sellsy, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Guatemala-92 por Sellsy, en Flickr​


----------



## d1e9o11 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tan impresionante es Tikal!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Torre del Reformador (Reformer Tower), Guatemala City:*


Otro punto de vista por jgoge, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Semuc Champey, Lanquin, Alta Verapaz:*


_ por Alien Ev, en Flickr​


----------



## d1e9o11 (Apr 15, 2008)

Belleza de paisaje!! Bastante quebrado!


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

Encantado con fotos! Sorprendente país! Sinceramente los europeos poco conocemos estes paises pequeños. Los que tienen interes algo saben pero la mayoría no ubicaran en la mapa.
Gracias a este foro podemos conocer el mundo en forma fácil pasando páginas y ver fotos sin rastrear todo internet. Ahora tengo propio opinion sobre Guatemala. Me parece que el país vive con su ritmo de vida, que es mucho más tranquilo que en otros lugares. Las fotos dan impresion de harmonia, digo la verdad. Y que algunos imagines dan la sensación que estas en siglos pasados.
Y más, lo de la Reserva Biosférica es algo impresionante! Pues gracias. Os deseo que y más alla cuidaís y guardais vuestra belleza.
Un cordial saludo!


----------



## d1e9o11 (Apr 15, 2008)

Gracias por tus comentarios vshreiter71.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

C_F said:


> Guatemala-92 por Sellsy, en Flickr​


breathtaking shot....kay:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*San Pedro la Laguna, Atitlán Lake:*


Photo of the Day: May 1, 2012 por borderfilms (Doug), en Flickr​


----------



## d1e9o11 (Apr 15, 2008)

Que bonita esa foto del reflejo de la luna sobre el agua del lago de Atitlán.


----------



## Chris Takagi (Mar 25, 2006)

*Flores, Peten*


Flores, Peten by ivan castro guatemala, on Flickr


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlán:*


Sunrise at Santa Cruz por j_andersen, en Flickr​


----------



## One Blak red (May 24, 2012)

muy buenas fotos,principalmente las de xela,


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really beautiful photos...:cheers2:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Catedral Metropolitana de Santiago, Ciudad de Guatemala:*


Palacio Nacional observando la Catedral por RamaelSosa, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Palacio Nacional de la Cultura, Plaza de la Constitución (Parque Central), Zona 1, Ciudad de Guatemala:*


El palacio por jprosalz - Juan Pablo Rosal, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*One word... Tikal:*


Guatemala_20120505_0726 por jklaskin, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan Lake:*


Atitlán, Marcia enea 191 por Blog de fotos de Mugen Gainetik, en Flickr​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

tikal is incredible amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tikal , Guatemala*


Tikal! por rstecher, en Flickr


----------



## VIKATOR (Aug 13, 2010)

C_F said:


> *Semuc Champey, Lanquin, Alta Verapaz:*
> 
> 
> _ por Alien Ev, en Flickr​


Amazing picture, nice place...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, amazing indeed...:cheers:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlán:*


Atitlán, Marcia enea 049 por Blog de fotos de Mugen Gainetik, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Alta Verapaz:*


Alta Verapaz 317 por Blog de fotos de Mugen Gainetik, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Yaxhá, El Petén:*


Yaxhá_ (53) por hajni9, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Circular cloister at Convent of Capuchinas, Antigua Guatemala:*


Convento de las Capuchinas por Ryan Tolene, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Facade of the Church of La Merced, Antigua Guatemala:*


Guatemala por traveling kenzie, en Flickr​


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

great thread, guate really has a really beautiful landscapes, specially the lakes, withe the volcanos as background just lovely, but also those colonial towns, like antigua, gyuate is beautiful country


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

kay: 

*Templo I, Tikal:*


Tikal por Don_Viti, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Templo IV, Tikal:*


atardecer desde el Paraiso perdido,Tikal por Don_Viti, en Flickr​


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

* El Remate, Lago Peten Itza, El Petén:*


Photo1660 por elremate, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

* Laguna Lachua National Park, Alta Verapaz:*


La belleza incomparable del la Laguna Lachuá por mdelcid, en Flickr
​


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow! Wonderful pics!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Semuc Champey:*


semuc 3 por nulliversi, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Laguna Lachuá:*


Bajo el muelle de Lachuá por mdelcid, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Templo I y II de Tikal:*


Tikal. Temples I & II por V31S70, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*The colossus guard the city... La Antigua Guatemala!*


Volcan en Calle por Pancontoki, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Tikal, Plaza de los Siete Templos:*



mundo perdido por nulliversi, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Tikal, Templo V:*


a coral snake house por nulliversi, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlán, siempre Atitlán:
*

Hedge'sBoat1 por Nash Photographer, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala city and Pacaya volcano:*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Semuc Champey:*


IMG_3910 por Wei on the way, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Agua Volcano, by Gabriel Illescas:*









por *Gabriel Illescas*​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous....:cheers:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlán Lake:*


jaibalito por Nash Photographer, en Flickr​


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

pretty pics


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan Lake:*


Pana, tan silenciosa por Bresner Morales "BrzPhotography", en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Agua, Fuego and Acatenango Volcanoes:*


Postales de Guatemala por Jaimechanquin, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Templo del Gran Jaguar, Tikal:*


Tikal GCA - Templo I de gran Jaguar 02 por Daniel Mennerich, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City, La muy Noble y muy Leal Ciudad de la Nueva Guatemala de la Asunción:*









por* Arturo Saravia *en *Genialidad Krier en Guatemala*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Tikal:*









de *VisitGuatemala*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Plaza de los 7 Templos, Tikal:*


IMG_1758 por gossnj, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Simplemente... Atitlán!*


3376861869_3d33b25853_o por shimon-benisty, en Flickr​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Isla de Flores, Departamento de El Petén, un excelente trabajo de Carlos Echeverria:*


Un bello paraíso. por Carlos Ismael Echeverría Alegría, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan:*


Stars over the lake por .mathias, en Flickr​


----------



## //MUSTANG// (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Impressive!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlán:*


Santa Cruz la Laguna 01 por Cideu, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Central Park of Antigua Guatemala:*



VIKATOR said:


> *1er. Domingo de Cuaresma 2013. Antigua Guatemala*
> Fotos por:Leonel Mijangos


Through Vikator, thanks! kay:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Sirens fountain at Central Park of Antigua Guatemala:*


Central-square-fountain-antigua-guatemala por Johnny Peacock, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Fuego Volcano by Iván Castro:*


volcan y su fuerza por ivan castro guatemala, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Tikal::*


http://www.worldlynomads.com/index.php/tikal-national-park-tikal-guatemala/ por Worldly Nomads, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Tikal, el gran Jaguar:*









por * Ricky Lopez Bruni * en www.MundoChapin.com​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Fuego Volcano from the Antigua Guatemala:*


VOLCAN DE AGUA por titoalfredo, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Land of Volcanoes:*


A New Day is Born por ollygringo, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Tikal*


Atardecer en Tikal por La zona 21 de Guatemala, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan:*


DSC_0060 por marcoviclick, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*In the middle of Alta Verapaz mountains we can find a little emerald paradise, Semuc Champey, a natural bridge of limestone over Cahabon River, little pools with cascades all over the bridge, while the furious river flows underneath. *


Guatemala-533 por Tristan27, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Again in Alta Verapaz, at north of the departament, we found a almost circular lagoon, Lachua, a cenote in the middle of tropical forest:*


lachua por izeppi_photofilm, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Amatique Bay, the caribbean coast of Guatemala at north of the country:*


Sueño de amor. por Carlos Ismael Echeverría Alegría, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan:*


Lake Atitlan por Samantha T., en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*More Atitlan...*


DSC_2030 por marinakvillatoro, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Lago de Atitlan, Guatemala por Rodrigo Fotografia, en Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful country, thanks for the amazing photos.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Peten Itza lake, El Peten, this lake is in the middle of El Peten jungle near a lot of mayan archaeological sites:*


Playa por Isabeljj, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Sunset at Monterrico, Santa Rosa, the guatemalan pacific coast:*


Monterrico Sunset por Jasau Chan Kawiil, en Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

C_F said:


> *Again in Alta Verapaz, at north of the departament, we found a almost circular lagoon, Lachua, a cenote in the middle of tropical forest:*
> 
> 
> lachua por izeppi_photofilm, en Flickr​


Perfect! :applause: 

When I was 17, I run off from home and tried to embark clandestinely on a ship to get to your country and become a gold thief from Mayan tombs in jungle. :lol: this after reading a real adventure book by French explorer Robert Vergnes.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that! 

*The North Acropolis of the City of Yahxá, Petén:*


Yaxhá por drlopezfranco, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Sunset at lake Yaxhá:*


Yaxha por talk2winik, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan....*


Volcán San Pedro por sftrajan, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*More Atitlán... *


Panajachel 41 por Visualística, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*La Antigua Guatemala.*


GUATEMALA por christeldevelay, en Flickr​
*Santiago de los Caballeros de Guatemala* was called La Antigua Guatemala since 1774, in the middle of process of moving the city to the Nueva Guatemala de la Asunción after Santa Marta Earthquakes in 1773, but officially called La Antigua since when La Real Audiencia creates the new Cabildo (town council) in 1799.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*City of Flores (It's not about flowers, it's about Cirilo Flores a national independence protagonist), capital of El Peten Department, at night, in the middle of Peten Itza Lake, El Peten:*









por *Carlos Echeverría* en www.MundoChapin.com​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua Guatemala, World Heritage Site:*


Antigua 334 por toddshots, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Fuego and Acatenango Volcanoes, by Ivan Castro:*


la noche se vuelve una pintura por ivan castro guatemala, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlán:*


Atitlan Guatemala por ivan castro guatemala, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Estación Biológica Las Guacamayas, Parque Nacional Laguna del Tigre, Reserva de la Biósfera Maya, El Petén:*


Estacion Biologica las Guacamayas, Guatemala por caroline_little, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Department of Alta Verapaz, a place near Lanquín and Semuc Champey:*


th_IMG_9159 por Peter W Davies, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua:*



Cerro de la Cruz por Matt Champlin, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Santa María Volcano, Department of Quetzaltenango by Iván Castro:*


Tu que eres El que abre las puertas por ivan castro guatemala, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Sunrise in Atitlán:*


Sin título por marcwiz2012, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Alta Verapaz:*


Arquitectura Alpina por Osman E. Paz, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlán:*


Bcycles-P1070310-web.jpg por NYCbikebum, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan:*


Guatemala por christeldevelay, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Caves of La Candelaria, Alta Verapaz:*


La Candelaria Caves 1 por PEDRO ALVARADO O., en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Hul Nal Ye, Chisec, Alta Verapaz:*


Hun Nal Ye - 10 por PEDRO ALVARADO O., en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Los Cuchumatanes, the Highlands of Huehuetenango:*









por *Maynor Marino Mijangos* en *www.GalasdeGuatemala.com*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Hacienda San Antonio Acul, Nebaj, El Quiché, the home of Chancol Cheese, by Iván Castro:*


puerta amanecer por ivan castro guatemala, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan:*


Atitlán por xiroro, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Amatitlán Lake, photography by [email protected], thanks to him:*



[email protected] said:


> _DSC0557-7 by renatozzi, on Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Paseo Cayalá, Guatemala City:*




IMG_9253 por Christine G. H. Franck, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Agua Volcano and Antigua Guatemala:

Thanks to [email protected]!*


_DSC0718 por renatozzi, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Kambalam river waterfalls, Santa Cruz Barillas, Huehuetenango:*


Catarata del rio Kambalam por Irvin Del Valle Morales, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Los Cuchumatanes, Huehuetenango:*


Laguna Magdalena / Huehuetenango por Andrea Tórtola, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua Guatemala*


Old Cart with flowers por JPablo Morales, en Flickr
​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Atitlan Lake:




_MG_5835.jpg by mathieu.fortin, on Flickr​


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Agua volcano looming over Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Young vendor at Chichicastanengo market - Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr

Chicken bus in the streets of Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Finca Filadelfia, Antigua Guatemala:









por *Waseem Syed Fine Art Photography*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan Lake*


Sunset over Lago de Atitlan - Panachajel by Sinar84, on Flickr​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Some pics I recently found:

*Towns around Atitlan Lake*


Lake Atitlán and 3 Volcanos por amslerPIX, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lago de Atitlan por shaun_mcgregor, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Paisaje a la pastel por Ronald Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Image from Atitlan lake por magellano, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*by Der Berzerker
*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

3376877553_e83a2bc04c_o por shimon-benisty, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

And my favorite: San Antonio Palopó


San Antonio Palopó, Guatemala by brianwlackey, on Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Isla de Flores, Petén, Guatemala.*


uno de mis lugares favoritos en la vida! por ivan castro guatemala, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Livingston, Izabal, Guatemala*

This town is the home of the garifunas, a very special ethnic group, different from all others, that has a strong british and french influence.


izabal22 por Maya World Tours, en Flickr


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Osval said:


> *Lake Atitlán, Solola*
> 
> 
> Lake Atitlan 2 by Artypixall, en Flickr​


Thank you, Osval! kay:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua Guatemala*









*Schlemmer Photography*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Rio Dulce Canon, Izabal:*









*pflunkert*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlán*


Los buenos días desde el cráter del Tolimán by Jose Edgardo, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City and Volcán de Fuego:*



Osval said:


> *andreas.wagner.photo*
> ​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*A fantastic novel landscape...

Atitlan under the Full Moon Light.*









*explorandoguatemala*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala Highlands... SOLOLÁ*


*Vuelotenango*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*"Spain Square" (Plaza España), Zona 9, Guatemala City:*

*
Pflunkert- Don Drone Guatemala*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Alameda de Santa Clara, Antigua Guatemala:*


*thelmaf.castillo*​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Atitlan Lake*


Mirador del Lago Atitlán, Sololá by Jose Edgardo, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua Guatemala*



Osval said:


> Fotos: *Luis Toribio*


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City, zona 10*



Ifig said:


> Energía utópica. by Israel Figueroa, en Flickr​


Thanks to Ifig! kay:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua Guatemala, *



Osval said:


> Magestuoso by Denis Guerrero, en Flickr
> ​


Thanks to Osval! kay:


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Osval said:


> El mira a la tierra, y ella tiembla; Toca los montes, y humean. Salmo 104:32 by Carlos A. Barrientos, en Flickr​


Thanks to Osval!


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Antigua Guatemala, Portal*


_DSC9186w by Danielle Fourchaud, en Flickr​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*ZONA 4 Ciudad de Guatemala*









*vuelotenango *​


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

*Guatemala City*

*








joagui1961 *​


----------

